# 2011 535i xdrive - Staggered wheels



## maxxg13 (Oct 25, 2013)

I recently picked up a 2011 535i xdrive and they are running 245/45R18 front & rear. I wanted to do two things:
change the rim from 18 to 19
stagger the tire setup


I am not sure what tire sizes to use. Can someone give me the tire widths I can use both front & rear on 18s & 19s?

Also, would having a staggered setup mess up the traction control system?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

maxxg13 said:


> I recently picked up a 2011 535i xdrive and they are running 245/45R18 front & rear. I wanted to do two things:
> change the rim from 18 to 19
> stagger the tire setup
> 
> ...


18": 245/45R18 front, 275/40R18 rear.

19": 245/40R19 front, 275/35R19 rear.

As long as you use the above sizes, your traction control system should not be affected.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=BN4&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## maxxg13 (Oct 25, 2013)

Awesome! Would you happen to know what can be used for a 2008 535i by any chance??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

maxxg13 said:


> Awesome! Would you happen to know what can be used for a 2008 535i by any chance??


18": 245/40R18 front, 275/35R18 rear.

19": 245/35R19 front, 275/30R19 rear.


----------



## maxxg13 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------

